# سؤال للشباب



## Alexander.t (12 مارس 2011)

*الواحد بقاله كتيير جدا منزلش موضوع فى القسم هنا
وبصراحه طلبت معايا انزل موضوع
وهو عباره عن سوال واحد مش اكتر بس هيكون ليه مقدمه صغيره

،،،،،،،،،،،،

لو مثلاً انت فى مكاناً ما ، اى مكان ، كليه ، شغل ،،، الخ

وفى بنت من المكان ده تعرفها 
وتعرف انها كانت مرتبطه على الاقل بشابين او 3 ان لم يكن 4 من نفس المكان
والناس اللى ارتبطت بيهم دول انت تعرفهم كويس جدا 

المهم انت طبعا متابعها لانه بحكم شغلك مثلا قدامك على طول
وعرفت انها ارتبط باول واحد فقولت عادى مفيهش مشكله
ووصلت للتانى برضه عادى شغال العلاقه الاؤل فشلت مأجرمتش البنت يعنى
ووصلت بقى انك انت هترتبط بيها

هل ممكن تفكر ولو مجرد تفكير انك ترتبط بيها 
ولو نفترض انك ارتبطت بيها هتحس ازاى كلمة حبيبى اللى بتقولهالك
مهى قالتها لكذا شخص قبلك وانت تعرفهم

السؤال واضح وصريح :

هل هترتبط بالبنت دى ولا لا ؟؟

not copy 
 *​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

بص يا مينا دا شعور
انا هرتبط بيها اوكى
بس مع الوقت لو حسيت انها مش طالعة من احساسها 
وانها مجرد كلمة بتقولها وخلاص
ساعتها هفكر 
ازا كنت هكلم ولا لا
بس اكمل ولا لا تتوقف على اخلاقها​


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*كلام احلى ديانه كويس
بس فى سؤال على كلامك

الشباب اللى ارتبطت بيهم البنت
دول ايه موقعهم من الاعراب
يعنى كانوا كويسين ولا مستهترين
كانوا شباب محترم ولا بيسلى وقته

يعنى لو واحده اتخطبت اكتر من مرة يبقى كده البنت محدش يتقدملها تانى

*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *كلام احلى ديانه كويس
> بس فى سؤال على كلامك
> 
> الشباب اللى ارتبطت بيهم البنت
> ...



معلش يا كبيرة سقطت منى اقولها بامانة مع انى كنت هكلم عنها

مينا حسب كلامة لو اعرف الشباب كويس

اكيد هتفرق اوى فى قرارى لو كانو الشباب كويسين ولا لا
اكيد لو الشباب وحشين وكل علاقتهم بالبنات لغرض واحد
وهيا ارتبطت بية وقعدة مدة هتخلينى ما افكرش فيها
انا فى مرة كنت هرتبط بواحدة
عرفت انها كانت مرتبطة بواحد اعرفة كويس اوى
ومش بيرتبط ببنت الا لو عايز حاجة منها
والواد اخلاقة فى الارض
الصراحة شيلت الفكرة من دماغى

لكن لو شباب كويس واعرفهم وحسيت من كلامهم ان العلاقة بينهم كانت علاقة احترام
ما عنديش مانع​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه ياحول الله يارب 
سبحانك يارب يعنى الولد عايز يحب 100 مرة زى ماهو عايز 
وعادى جدا لكن يجى عند البنت اللى هيتجوزها عايزها تكون محبتش غيره قبل كده 
طيب ازاى ؟ يعنى هى مش انسانة بردو ؟
فيها ايه لما تكون ارتبطت قبل كده اكتر من مرة وفشلت ؟
يعنى هو الولد مش بيفشل 100 مرة لغاية لما بيلاقى العلاقة الناجحة اللى تستمر ؟
ولا هو حلال ليكم وحرام لينا ؟
واشمعنا هى توافق بيك لو هى عرفت انك ارتبطت قبل كده اكتر من مرة ؟
وانت بتبقى داخل بكل ثقة انها مش هترفض علشان سبب زى كده ؟

بس كفاية عليك كده يامينا ,وحشنى الخناق معاك ههههههههههه
*


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*انا ليا راي كده في السريع
المفروض قبل ما افكر ارتبط بالانسانة دي او لا اعرف سبب فك ارتباطها باللي سبقوني علشان اعرف اذا كان ده حيبقي مصيري ولا اتكل علي الله و ارتبط و ثانيا ايه مدي علاقتي باللي سبقوني لو في منهم صديق ولا شخص عزيز ممكن مفكرش في الارتباط بيها حرصا علي مشاعره او كما يقال بالبلدي كده"مش حدوس علي الزوزا بتاعه صحبي":fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
لكن لو مفيش ما يمنع عادي البنت من حقها تتعرف و تتخطب و تتفك*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*بص يافادى انا الحقيقه تقريبا كان قصدى العكس
يعنى لو كان الاولاد دول مش كويسين يبقى هى مش ذنبها حاجه
ذنبها الوحيد انها ارتبطت بالشخص الغلط

لكن يا مينا اكيد انت شايف البنت وشايف تصرفاتها ايه
وزى ما بيقولوا
" اللى تسمعه متصدقوش واللى تشوفه صدق نصه "

اما انتى يا نانسى كلامك بيعجبنى قوى
ورائيك ده دايما نقول عليه بس للاسف فى الشرق مش بيقتنعوا بيه
غير قليلييييييييين جدا لكن فى الغرب يا بختهم
ناس بتفهم ههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *
> 
> اما انتى يا نانسى كلامك بيعجبنى قوى
> ورائيك ده دايما نقول عليه بس للاسف فى الشرق مش بيقتنعوا بيه
> ...



*ههههههههه ميرسى ياقمر على كلامك العسل 
انا عارفه هو وباء فى المجتمع الشرقى بس انا وراهم والزمن طويل هههههههههه لا تقلقى 
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*خلاص ما اهو زى ما بيقولوا
" الزن على الودان امر من السحر "
لما نشوف اخرتها بقى
هههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *خلاص ما اهو زى ما بيقولوا
> " الزن على الودان امر من السحر "
> لما نشوف اخرتها بقى
> هههههههههه
> *



*متخافيش ياتويتى نحن قادرون عليها 
ههههههههه ماهو يا انا يا هما بقى 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ه"مش حدوس علي الزوزا بتاعه صحبي":fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> *



*ههههههههههه هموت من الضحك 
مش هتدوس على ايه ؟ زوزا بتاعت صاحبك ؟ ياحلاوة 
هى كانت الشراب بتاعه ولا ايه ولا هو امتلكها وبقت ماركة مسجلة بأسمه ؟هههههههههههههه لفت نظرى اوى التعبير ده 
قال زوزا قال ,خلى بالك من زوزو ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*شدييييييييد ولدنا
شدى حيلك بقى هههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

*متخافيش انا شدة حيلى على الاخر ,ده هيتقطع من الشد 
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2011)

*



ههههههههههه ياحول الله يارب 
سبحانك يارب يعنى الولد عايز يحب 100 مرة زى ماهو عايز 
وعادى جدا لكن يجى عند البنت اللى هيتجوزها عايزها تكون محبتش غيره قبل كده

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عندك حق بس فى حاجه الارطباط  وفك ده نصيب 

اما الحب قبل الخطوبه لا اوافق على هذا  

لان انتى لسه معرفتيش نصيبك فين 
 

  يعنى هى مش انسانة بردو ؟

طبعا انسانه بس لازم يكون فى حدود للانسانه مش اشوفها مشيه مع 

شاب على البحر  قبل الخطوبه 

ده ميعتبرش حب  يعتبر تسليه 

وانا لا اقبل هذه 

فيها ايه لما تكون ارتبطت قبل كده اكتر من مرة وفشلت ؟

لالالالالالا

ده نصيب 

مفيش مشاكل بس لا حب قبل ما تعرفى نصيبك 

يعنى مفيش مشي على البحر غير لمه 

تتجوز علشان لو محصلش نصيب 

ميكونش صورة البنت متكونش وحشه قدام الناس 

وكفايه ان الشاب بيتكلم معاكى فى البيت 

ويتعرف عليكى وعلى الشخصيه 

يعنى هو الولد مش بيفشل 100 مرة لغاية لما بيلاقى العلاقة الناجحة اللى تستمر ؟

صحيح ممكن ميكونش لي نصيب 


ولا هو حلال ليكم وحرام لينا ؟

الى يمشي على البنات يمشي على الشباب 

واشمعنا هى توافق بيك لو هى عرفت انك ارتبطت قبل كده اكتر من مرة ؟

لالالا  دى بقى مش لاقيه جوازه بقى 

هههههههه

ده بيرجع ليكى انتى 

وانت بتبقى داخل بكل ثقة انها مش هترفض علشان سبب زى كده ؟

لالالالالا 

ده تفكيرك انتى الشاب بيكون فى حالت تقلق 

لان بيخاف هيترفض  ام لا 

مش واصق 

لان ده نصيب 

انت اعده فى البيت مستريحه والشاب هو الى بيجى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع الجميل 

تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

*كوك انا مش عارفه ارد على ايه ولا ايه بصراحة 
خايفة انك تزعل منى بس فى النهاية ده رأيى الشخصى مش تاخده عليك بشكل شخصى اوك؟
اولا الجواز  مش نصيب احنا مش عندنا حاجة اسمها قسمة ونصيب اساسا 

ثانيا ايه المشكلة فى الحب قبل الجواز ؟مين قال ان مشاعر الحب الطاهر النقى عيب ولا حرام ؟طالما انه فى حدود القداسة المسيحية 
عارف ايه المشكلة ؟المشكلة فى المجتمع النجس اللى بأفكاره النجسة نجس حتى مشاعر الحب النقية بين الرجل والمرأة 
مجتمع لايفصل بين مشاعر الحب الطاهر الراقى السامى وبين الرذيلة 
عارف ليه بردو ؟ لان المجتمع بيسقط افكاره النجسة ونجاسة تفكيره على البشر ديه نظرية الاسقاط 

طيب هو لو بنت حبت واحد وبعدين مش اتجوزوا فى نظرك ايه العيب اللى هى عملته ؟
مين اللى بيخلى شكلها وحش بعدين فى المجتمع ؟
هل لان الفعل نفسه غلط وعيب ؟ ولا لان المجتمع نجس وهو اللى بينظرلها نظرة مش كويسة رغم انها معملتش حاجة غلط 
ولكنها مارست حقها كأنسانة عندها مشاعر فى حدود القداسة والطهارة 

تفتكر الله اللى خلقنا بهذة المشاعر ممكن يحرم علينا اننا نستخدمها فى حدود القداسة ؟
فكر فى الامر بتجرد عن افكار المجتمع واحكامه المسبقه 
هل المشاعر فى حد ذاتها نجسة وحرام ؟ ولا فكر المجتمع النجس هو اللى نجس نظرته لهذة المشاعر البريئة ؟
الكتاب المقدس بيقول كل شئ طاهر للطاهرين 

ارجو مش تزعل منى اوك؟ ده رأيى الشخصى 
وبعدين مش تبقى تتجوز واحدة مشيت على البحر اوك ؟ههههههههههه
سلام 


*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا يا مينا​ 
واعتقد ان كل واحد مسئول عن تصرفاته ومحدش يعرف تفاصيل الموضوع غير اللي جواها​ 

يعني مش هحكم علي البنت ولا الولد ولا هقول ان الولد ليه الحق انه يرتبط اكتر من مره والبنت لا ​ 
لان هما الاتنين بيعيشوا نفس المأساه​ 

وبالنسبة لكلمة احبك اكيد اللي بيقولها بيكون حاسسها اوي والا يبقي مجرم في حق نفسه وفي حق حبيبه اذا كان بيقولها كمجرد كلمه وخلاص​ 
ده من وجهة نظري وبجد سوري اني طولت عليكم​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه هموت من الضحك
> مش هتدوس على ايه ؟ زوزا بتاعت صاحبك ؟ ياحلاوة
> هى كانت الشراب بتاعه ولا ايه ولا هو امتلكها وبقت ماركة مسجلة بأسمه ؟هههههههههههههه لفت نظرى اوى التعبير ده
> قال زوزا قال ,خلى بالك من زوزو ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههههههههه شراب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا حلوة دي علي فكرة ده تعبير دارج 
علي فكرة انا راي معاكي برضه ان البنت من حقها انها تتخطب و تتفك زيها زي الولد بس برضه المشكلة زي ما قلتي في المجتمع و نظرته السيئة للبنت اللي اتخطبت و اتفكت و انهم شايفين ان دايما العيب منها هي بس المفروض الولد يتقبل كده لانه اكيد مش حاجة وحشة انها تتخطب و تتفك
اما موضوع الحب قبل الخطوبة دي المفروض يكون ليه حدود يعني ميبقاش دايما واقفين او ماشين couples علشان علي الاقل زي ما بيسموه سمعه البنت بس طالما اتخطبوا من حقهم يخرجوا انشا الله حتي يروحوا البحر طول ما في خطوبة علي الاقل يتعرفوا علي بعض كويس و اكيد بمعرفة الاهل في البيت*


----------



## africanos (13 مارس 2011)

اذا كنت اعرف الناس الذين كانو مرتبطين بها كما قلتي انت يعني انني اعرف طبيعتهم و ايجابياتهم و سلبياتهم و لهذا سيكون من السهل عليا ان اتعرف لسبب نهاية العلاقة و ان كان السبب بالنسبة مو مشكلة يعني لن اجد مشكل في الارتباط بالبنت اما اذا كان السبب يعني مثلا امزاجها غير جيد... فلن ارتبط بها


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بص يا مينا دا شعور
> انا هرتبط بيها اوكى
> بس مع الوقت لو حسيت انها مش طالعة من احساسها
> وانها مجرد كلمة بتقولها وخلاص
> ...



*القصه كلها مش قصة اخلاق او اى حاجه انا مش بعيب فى البنت
كل شخص من حقها يعمل اى حاجه
ولكن انا بقول كمبدء ينفع ترتبط ببنت كانت مرتبطه بحد تعرفه؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *كلام احلى ديانه كويس
> بس فى سؤال على كلامك
> 
> الشباب اللى ارتبطت بيهم البنت
> ...



*يا تويتى مفهمتيش الموضوع صح
مش بتكلم عن الاعراب ولا النحو:fun_lol:
بتكلم كمبدء 
انتى توافقى ترتبطى بحد كانت مرتبطه بيه حد تعرفيه
يعنى توافقى ترتبطى بزميلك اللى كان خاطب واحده صحبتك؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياحول الله يارب
> سبحانك يارب يعنى الولد عايز يحب 100 مرة زى ماهو عايز
> وعادى جدا لكن يجى عند البنت اللى هيتجوزها عايزها تكون محبتش غيره قبل كده
> طيب ازاى ؟ يعنى هى مش انسانة بردو ؟
> ...


*على طول قريانى غلط مش عارف ليه
هو انا هندى يا نانسى
مش بتكلم على عدد الناس اللى عرفتهم 
بتكلم على مبدء معين
ينفع ترتبطى بزميل ليكِ فى الشغل وهو كان خاطب او مرتبط بزميلتك؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا ليا راي كده في السريع
> المفروض قبل ما افكر ارتبط بالانسانة دي او لا اعرف سبب فك ارتباطها باللي سبقوني علشان اعرف اذا كان ده حيبقي مصيري ولا اتكل علي الله و ارتبط و ثانيا ايه مدي علاقتي باللي سبقوني لو في منهم صديق ولا شخص عزيز ممكن مفكرش في الارتباط بيها حرصا علي مشاعره او كما يقال بالبلدي كده"مش حدوس علي الزوزا بتاعه صحبي":fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> لكن لو مفيش ما يمنع عادي البنت من حقها تتعرف و تتخطب و تتفك*



*بص يا زومل الكلام اللى انت قولته ده بيس جدا
بس كمبدء 
ينفع ترتبط بزميله ليك فى الشغل كانت مرتبطه او مخطوبه لحد تعرفه ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *
> 
> لكن يا مينا اكيد انت شايف البنت وشايف تصرفاتها ايه
> وزى ما بيقولوا
> ...




انا معاكى فى كلامك بس متنسيش ان البنت فى مجتمعنا الشرقى ما هى الا *سُمعه*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههه ميرسى ياقمر على كلامك العسل
> انا عارفه هو وباء فى المجتمع الشرقى بس انا وراهم والزمن طويل هههههههههه لا تقلقى
> *





Nancy2 قال:


> *متخافيش ياتويتى نحن قادرون عليها
> ههههههههه ماهو يا انا يا هما بقى
> *



*كان غيرك اشطر :new6:*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> تسلم ايدك*​




*يا راجل مين ايه بقى قصدك تقول شكرا نانسى على المشاركه :new6:
نورتنى يا كوك*


----------



## Critic (13 مارس 2011)

*على قد ما فهمت (ان مفهمتش القصة غلط)*
*لا مش هرتبط بيها طبعا*
*واضح انها عايزة تمشى حالها مع اى حد و خلاص*
*و تلاقيها كانت شايلانى استبن*
*و لما راحوا منها جه الدور عليها*
*و هيجى على غيرى بعدى عادى*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا يا مينا​
> واعتقد ان كل واحد مسئول عن تصرفاته ومحدش يعرف تفاصيل الموضوع غير اللي جواها​
> 
> يعني مش هحكم علي البنت ولا الولد ولا هقول ان الولد ليه الحق انه يرتبط اكتر من مره والبنت لا ​
> ...



*بصى يا روزى مش بتكلم على نوعية العلاقه او طبيعتها
انا بتكلم على مبدء معين
هل ممكن انتى توافقى على انك ترتبطى بزميل ليكِ فى الشغل
كان خاطب او مرتبط بواحده زميلتك؟*
*وولا سورى ولا حاجه انتى مطولتيش اصلا*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مارس 2011)

africanos قال:


> اذا كنت اعرف الناس الذين كانو مرتبطين بها كما قلتي انت يعني انني اعرف طبيعتهم و ايجابياتهم و سلبياتهم و لهذا سيكون من السهل عليا ان اتعرف لسبب نهاية العلاقة و ان كان السبب بالنسبة مو مشكلة يعني لن اجد مشكل في الارتباط بالبنت اما اذا كان السبب يعني مثلا امزاجها غير جيد... فلن ارتبط بها


*
يعنى كمبدء هتوافق ومعندكش مشكله انك ترتبط بحد كان صاحبك مرتبط بيها؟*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصى يا روزى مش بتكلم على نوعية العلاقه او طبيعتها*
> *انا بتكلم على مبدء معين*
> *هل ممكن انتى توافقى على انك ترتبطى بزميل ليكِ فى الشغل*
> *كان خاطب او مرتبط بواحده زميلتك؟*
> *وولا سورى ولا حاجه انتى مطولتيش اصلا*


 

هههههههههه ماهو كلنا فهمنا الموضوع بالعكس يا مينا

مش تسهل الامتحان شويه يابني عشان المستويات الضعيفة اللي زي حلاتي ههههههههه

بص يا مينا هو علي حسب الوضع نفسه يعني لو هي من اصحابي المقربين بيتهيألي هيكون صعب اوي تصرفها ده خصوصا اننا اصحاب انما لو عرفت انه ارتبط بحد لا يعنيني في شئ يبقي ربنا يسعده اكيد

انما الصعب لو جت من حد عارفني وقريب مني دي اللي هتفرق معايا هبقي اتصدمت فيها وفيه

بلاش دراما والنبي بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## ماجو2010 (13 مارس 2011)

*مينا ده موضوع يحتاج تفكير ونظرة للامام لتخطى المشاكل العائلية بينكم*
*وقبل ما تفكر ترتبط أعرف سبب فك ارتباطها وايه علاقتك باللي أرتبطت بيهم ؟ لو صديق ولا شخص قريب منك متفكرش في الارتباط بيها حرصا على علاقتك بها فيما بعد لان ده ممكن يزرع الشك بينكم لو فى مكان يجمع بينكم أنت وهى والأشخاص السابقين .*
*ولو مفيش ما يمنع البنت من حقها تتخطب مرة واتنين *
*واكيد أنت هتعرف تقيم البنت وأخلاقها بسهوله *
*                    ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *بص يافادى انا الحقيقه تقريبا كان قصدى العكس
> يعنى لو كان الاولاد دول مش كويسين يبقى هى مش ذنبها حاجه
> ذنبها الوحيد انها ارتبطت بالشخص الغلط
> 
> ...



يا كبيرة ماشى بامانة هقول مش هذنبها وكل حاجة
لكن لو اكتشفت انها عارفة انة مش كويسة ومكملة معاة
عارفة لو مثلا اكتشفت اخلاقة وسابتة بجد هتعلق بيها اكتر
لكن لو هيا كملت معاة وهو فى الاخر سابها 
يبقى اية الموقف
وعلى فكرة ممكن برضوا اسامح واديلها فرصة جديدة
بس دى ما حدش يقدر يقولها الا لما يبقى فى الموقف ومدى حبة للبنت

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

هتفرق يا مينا فى مدى صداقتى بالى كانت مرتبطة بية دة
يعنى لو معرفة عادية طيب واية المشكلة
لكن لو انتيمى مش هقدر احكم لان ساعتها هتبقى فى حيرة كبيرة اوى
لان مهما صحبك بين ليك انها مش فارقة معاة هيبقى مضايق من جوة لو لسة بيحبها
وهتبقى النقطة الحساسة ما بينكم

وخلى بالك انا مثلا محافظتى صغيرة واغلب المسيحين يعرفوا بعض سوا بالكلام او نعرف بعض شكلا
فلو حد عادى هرتبط اوكى مافيش مشكلة​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بص يا زومل الكلام اللى انت قولته ده بيس جدا
> بس كمبدء
> ينفع ترتبط بزميله ليك فى الشغل كانت مرتبطه او مخطوبه لحد تعرفه ؟*


*انا راي عن نفسي لا مينفعش
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*الموضوع صعب ومتعقد شويه
واعتقد راي كل واحد دلوقتي هيختلف ساعه الجد
لكن انا مقتنع جدا ان من حق البنت تحب وترتبط اكتر من مره
صحيح مجتمعنا بيشوه صوره البنت في الحاله دي 
لكن مدام ارتبطها السابق كان في حدود الاخلاق والادب يبقي مفيش مشكله
مش يمكن مش حصل نصيب ليها مع دول كلهم وربنا عايز يرتب كده
هو عشان كانت مرتبطه كذا مره ومش حصل نصيب يبقي وحشه ومش محترمه
المفروض زي ما بندي الولد حقه في الحب والارتباط ندي للبنت كمان حقها في كده
مدام كل ده في حدود الادب والاخلاق مش كانت مرتبطه للتسليه وتضييع وقت​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2011)

*مممممم ...
طبعا السؤال للشباب بس 
وانا مش شباب يعنى :t23:
بس حبيت اعلق وأقولك ...
انا شفت الفيلم ده قبل كده يا سوسه انت :smile01
ههههههه
بس كده :t39:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2011)

*ممممم ..
بالنسبة للمبدء بقى 
لو كان مرتبط بحد انا اعرفه كويس وبمعنى انه غالى عليا 
اكييييييد مش هوافق 
لكن لو حد انا اعرفه معرفه وخلاص ومحصلش نصيب بينهم 
والشخص نفسه يستحق اكيد مش هيكون عندى أعتراض :fun_lol:
ومتوقعناش فى غلط اكتر من كده ياااااااد :boxing:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه شراب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا حلوة دي علي فكرة ده تعبير دارج
> علي فكرة انا راي معاكي برضه ان البنت من حقها انها تتخطب و تتفك زيها زي الولد بس برضه المشكلة زي ما قلتي في المجتمع و نظرته السيئة للبنت اللي اتخطبت و اتفكت و انهم شايفين ان دايما العيب منها هي بس المفروض الولد يتقبل كده لانه اكيد مش حاجة وحشة انها تتخطب و تتفك
> اما موضوع الحب قبل الخطوبة دي المفروض يكون ليه حدود يعني ميبقاش دايما واقفين او ماشين couples علشان علي الاقل زي ما بيسموه سمعه البنت بس طالما اتخطبوا من حقهم يخرجوا انشا الله حتي يروحوا البحر طول ما في خطوبة علي الاقل يتعرفوا علي بعض كويس و اكيد بمعرفة الاهل في البيت*



*هههههههه طيب وانا مالى دارج ولا مش دارج 
التعبير نفسه فيه مشكلة 
ايه تدوس على الزوزا بتاعت صاحبك ؟
يعنى كل الجملة غلط 
اولا تدوس ,يعنى تدوس عليها ؟ هى shoes هتدوس عليها ؟
وبتاعت صاحبك ؟ هى بتاعته ازاى بقى مكتوبة بأسمه ؟
هههههههه احذر انت بتتكلم مع خليفة قاسم امين فى الملاعب ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 مارس 2011)

*لو كانت قصة حب حقيقية 
مش بنت بتتسلى أو علاقة غير حقيقية بأي شكل تاني

موافق ارتبط بيها

مش عيب انها ترتبط قبلي
بس عيب اني ارتبط بحد عارف اني عندو زيي زي غيري
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على طول قريانى غلط مش عارف ليه
> هو انا هندى يا نانسى
> مش بتكلم على عدد الناس اللى عرفتهم
> بتكلم على مبدء معين
> ينفع ترتبطى بزميل ليكِ فى الشغل وهو كان خاطب او مرتبط بزميلتك؟*



*بالعكس يامينا انا فاهماك صح 
طيب بما انك تقصد كده يبقى على حسب الموقف 
يعنى لو هى صديقة قريبة منى جدا وصديقتى اوى يعنى مش هينفع طبعا منعا للاحراج 
لكن لو حد اعرفه يعنى مثلا اعرف اسمها شكلها بس من بعيد لبعيد مفتكرش فيه مشكلة 
بس انت عارف يعنى انا ممكن اوافق بأى حاجة بما انى فى سن حرج انت عارفه (14 سنة ونص ) وقربت اعنس 
او عنست بالفعل فالشكليات ديه مش هتفرق معايا 
ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا معاكى فى كلامك بس متنسيش ان البنت فى مجتمعنا الشرقى ما هى الا *سُمعه*



*ههههههههههههه فكرتنى بالناس اللى بتطلع تقولك ده بيسئ لسمعة مصر وانا اقعد اقول ياربى هى مصر عندها سمعة علشان حد يسئ ليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه

جميل جميل لما البنت اللى هى انسان كامل المجتمع يختصرها لمجرد سمعه 
طيب هو الولد بردو مش سمعه ؟ولا ان يكون سمعته سيئة ده شئ عادى وطبيعى ومقبول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ااااااااااااااه يالقهر 

*


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه طيب وانا مالى دارج ولا مش دارج
> التعبير نفسه فيه مشكلة
> ايه تدوس على الزوزا بتاعت صاحبك ؟
> يعنى كل الجملة غلط
> ...


*بصي يا نانسي شكلي كده ححطك في الاحتياطي ههههههههههه
المقصود من التعبير يعني محدش يفكر يرتبط بواحدة صاحبة كان مرتبط بيها شكلك سيبتي مصر من زمان و متعرفيش التعبيرات الجديدة ههههههههههه*
*تصدقي ممكن ابقي اعمل موضوع جديد في التعبيرات الدارجة دي ههههههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (13 مارس 2011)

*شوف ، رايح أستنى عليها ليصل عدد مشاركاتها 250 وتصير عضو نشط تقدر تحرر مشاركاتها وتقيّم وتكتب رسائل زوّار :t33: :t33:

والجكارة بمحررة المرأة الزميلة Nancy أنا هقول: لااااااااااااااااا وألف لا ، ما عندناش بنات بحبوا وبينحبوا ، لازم تكون مشاعرهم حديدية  آل بنت تحب آل؟ عنجد إنها من الكبائر العظمى والعلامات الصغرى ليوم الدين :t33::t33:

المهم إنتَ بتقول متابعها ، وبالعادة الشاب لا يُتابع فتاة ولا يُلاحظ تصرفاتها إلّا إذا كان يشعر اتجاها بعاطفة ما ، كون هذه العاطفة موجودة فالموضوع اتعقد  

إنما لو فرضنا أحد الشباب صديق مقرّب لي، ثق أنني سأبرمج عقلي الباطني أن لا أهتم بها ولا أتابعها حتى لا أشعر بخيانة صديقي ...

الأمر لا يتعلّق بها ، بل بكوني أخون صديقي أم لا ، لأنه كونه صديقي المقرّب فهذا يعني أننا خرجنا معاً (بوجودها) وأنه شاركني بعض الأخبار عنها ، فلو ارتبط بها لاحقاً فكأنني كنتُ منذ البداية أسمح لنفسي بخيانة صديقي المقرّب يلّي تشاركنا بتفاصيل مهمة ودقيقة بحياتنا ...

شكراً

*


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

*اوكي الموضوع للشباب و انا بنت 
بس داخلة أقول كلمتين نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى

بلا حب بلا وجع قلب :t33:

طبعا متابعة لردود الشباب
ومرسي مينا للموضوع ​*


----------



## azazi (13 مارس 2011)

اول شي مو اي بنت رح تعجبني وتملا عيني  ,وثاني شيء مافي عندنا اختلاط بين الرجال والنساء في العمل لذلك القصة مستبعدة ..احتمال يكون في العام 2100

:t31:

لكن لو رايت فتاة ارتابطت بكذا شخص اعرفهم انا بالعمل .. الخحقيقه لن اقبل في ذلك


----------



## أنجيلا (14 مارس 2011)

هو موضوع لشباب لكن لازم اقول رايي فبه هههههههه

طيب هو مش ممكن نجزم في الحكم في هذا الموضوع لان في تفاصيل كثيرة هي لحتحسم ان كان (لا او نعم) 
اولا ايه درجة قرب هذا صديق مني?? ثانيا ايه اخلاق البنت ده يعني هل بتدخل في علاقة مع اي شاب كده ابس او ان حظها زي الزفت في العلاقات العاطفية?!! والاهم ليه انفصلوا يعني هو صديقك ده كان بيحبها و لا هي نزوة عبرة في حياتو?  فلو كان بيحبها يبقى المسالة محسومة و حرام ترتبط بالبنت ده لانها خيانة بشعة لصداقة. اما ان كانت وحدة من البنات العابرات في حباتو فانا مبشفش اي مشكلة من هذا الارتباط.

واتمنى ان الله يوريك ايه الصح


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *على قد ما فهمت (ان مفهمتش القصة غلط)*
> *لا مش هرتبط بيها طبعا*
> *واضح انها عايزة تمشى حالها مع اى حد و خلاص*
> *و تلاقيها كانت شايلانى استبن*
> ...




*لا الموضوع مش بتكلم فيه عن البنت اللعبيه بالمعنى الصريح بس بتكلم عن بنت بترتبط كتيير فى اوقات قصيره
بتكلم عن مبدء معين*
* ينفع ترتبط بزميله ليكِ فى الشغل وهى كانت مخطوبه او مرتبطه بزميلك؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ماهو كلنا فهمنا الموضوع بالعكس يا مينا
> 
> مش تسهل الامتحان شويه يابني عشان المستويات الضعيفة اللي زي حلاتي ههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه اخيرا فهمت يا وديع
انا كان قصدى كده بالظببببط
*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> *مينا ده موضوع يحتاج تفكير ونظرة للامام لتخطى المشاكل العائلية بينكم*
> *وقبل ما تفكر ترتبط أعرف سبب فك ارتباطها وايه علاقتك باللي أرتبطت بيهم ؟ لو صديق ولا شخص قريب منك متفكرش في الارتباط بيها حرصا على علاقتك بها فيما بعد لان ده ممكن يزرع الشك بينكم لو فى مكان يجمع بينكم أنت وهى والأشخاص السابقين .*
> *ولو مفيش ما يمنع البنت من حقها تتخطب مرة واتنين *
> *واكيد أنت هتعرف تقيم البنت وأخلاقها بسهوله *
> *                    ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*بصى يا اختى هو الموضوع ميخصنيش ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد **هو موضوع جه فى دماغى مش اكتر ولا اقل .*
* ولو عليا انا مستحيل افكر ارتبط بواحده كانت مرتبطه بحد اعرفه ولو معرفه ضئيله 
بس بجد كلامك عجبنى جدااااااااا 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هتفرق يا مينا فى مدى صداقتى بالى كانت مرتبطة بية دة
> يعنى لو معرفة عادية طيب واية المشكلة
> لكن لو انتيمى مش هقدر احكم لان ساعتها هتبقى فى حيرة كبيرة اوى
> لان مهما صحبك بين ليك انها مش فارقة معاة هيبقى مضايق من جوة لو لسة بيحبها
> ...




*كده انت سرحت منى ههههههه
بص يمعلم انا مليش دعوه بأصحابك او معارفك
انا عاوز افهم خاجه واخده بس
كمبدء خبيبى هل ترتبط بواخده كانت مرتبطه لحد تعرفه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا راي عن نفسي لا مينفعش
> *




*اصلى يا بومبو هو ده الكلام *


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الموضوع صعب ومتعقد شويه
> واعتقد راي كل واحد دلوقتي هيختلف ساعه الجد
> لكن انا مقتنع جدا ان من حق البنت تحب وترتبط اكتر من مره
> صحيح مجتمعنا بيشوه صوره البنت في الحاله دي
> ...




*مالك داخل سخن عليا ليه كده يعمنا 
واحده واحده الله يباركلك انت عارف انى على طول بكش وبخاف
والدكتور كاتبلى حبوب للخضه ههههه
بص يا صاحبى بالنسبه ان الكلام دلوقتى هيختلف عن ساعة الجد بالنسبالى لا مش هيختلف لانى مش بتعامل على المنتدى بوش وفى الحياه بوش تانى ، لا انا شخصيتى واحده
اما بقى بالنسبه ان للبنت الحق فى كل حاجه زى الولد فده كل واحده وشخصيته 
يعنى عن نفسى مينفعش ارتبط بواحده عرفت قبلى 15 واحد
وخد بالك من خبره بقى لاخ صغير ليك اغلب البنات اللى علاقتها بتكتر بتبتدى التنازلات مع العلاقات دى تكتر:shutup22:
وعموما كل واحد وشخصيته ودماغه
وبرضه مرديتش على السوال المحورى فى الموضوع
لو ليك زميله فى الشغل وكانت مرتبطه بزميل ليك فى الشغل او حد انت تعرفه هل هتوافق ترتبط بيها ولا لا :thnk0001:*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مممممم ...
> طبعا السؤال للشباب بس
> وانا مش شباب يعنى :t23:
> بس حبيت اعلق وأقولك ...
> ...



*تصدقى انتى هتودينا فى داهيه والناس هتاخد الموضوع بحساسيه:t32:*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممم ..
> بالنسبة للمبدء بقى
> لو كان مرتبط بحد انا اعرفه كويس وبمعنى انه غالى عليا
> اكييييييد مش هوافق
> ...




*هههههههه انتى اللى هتوقعينا فى غلط*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لو كانت قصة حب حقيقية
> مش بنت بتتسلى أو علاقة غير حقيقية بأي شكل تاني
> 
> موافق ارتبط بيها
> ...


*
مش بتكلم فى نقطة انها كانت مرتبطه قبلك ولا لا
انا بتكلم فى نقطه انها كانت مرتبطه قبلك بحد انت تعرفه
هل هتوافق ولا لا انك ترتبط بيها لو انت عارف انها كانت مرتبطه بواحد انت تعرفه؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بالعكس يامينا انا فاهماك صح
> طيب بما انك تقصد كده يبقى على حسب الموقف
> يعنى لو هى صديقة قريبة منى جدا وصديقتى اوى يعنى مش هينفع طبعا منعا للاحراج
> لكن لو حد اعرفه يعنى مثلا اعرف اسمها شكلها بس من بعيد لبعيد مفتكرش فيه مشكلة
> ...




*يعنى كبمدء مش مرفوض
وبخصوص السن الحرج بتاعك ده
ممكن ابعتلك واحده جلاكس وتشوفى عريس بعيد عنى
هههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه فكرتنى بالناس اللى بتطلع تقولك ده بيسئ لسمعة مصر وانا اقعد اقول ياربى هى مصر عندها سمعة علشان حد يسئ ليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه
> 
> جميل جميل لما البنت اللى هى انسان كامل المجتمع يختصرها لمجرد سمعه
> طيب هو الولد بردو مش سمعه ؟ولا ان يكون سمعته سيئة ده شئ عادى وطبيعى ومقبول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




*بصى يا حجه نانسى اطال الله فى عمرك 
انا مختصرتش البنت فى سمعتها بس
بس البنت فى ظل مجتمعنا الشرقى ما هى الا سُمعه
والولد برضه ليه سُمعه بدليل لما حد بيروح يتقدم لواحده اهلها بيسألو عليه وعلى اهله واهل الولد برضه قبل ما بيروحو بيسألو على البنت واهله
فالسُمعه مش مرتبطه بالبنت بس ولا الولد بس دى كمان مرتبطه 
بالاهل يعنى لو البنت كويسه واهلها سمعتهم مش كويسه ده هيقع على البنت فى الاخر ونفس الكلام الولد
بس سُمعة البنت بتختلف كتيير عن سُمعة الولد وده عشان المجتمع الشرقى*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *شوف ، رايح أستنى عليها ليصل عدد مشاركاتها 250 وتصير عضو نشط تقدر تحرر مشاركاتها وتقيّم وتكتب رسائل زوّار :t33: :t33:
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ميتو حبيبى تستنى عليها لما تصير 250 مشاركه لما تكون ناوى تتجوزها فى منتدى الكنيسه انما لو مش فى منتدى الكنيسه اعتقد هتطر تستنى حوالى 500 :new6:
بخصوص نقظة البنت لازم يكون مشاعرها حديديه بصراحه مش معاك فى دى ولو انى اتمنى اتجوز واحده اكون اول واحد فى حياتها ولكن مفيش مانع لو كان فى علاقه بريئه فى الماضى.
واما بالنسبه للنقطه دة*


MeToo قال:


> *
> 
> المهم إنتَ بتقول متابعها ، وبالعادة الشاب لا يُتابع فتاة ولا يُلاحظ  تصرفاتها إلّا إذا كان يشعر اتجاها بعاطفة ما ، كون هذه العاطفة موجودة  فالموضوع اتعقد
> 
> ...


*
اكيد انت بتتكلم عن شخصك بس
لانى انا واحد من الناس عندى حب الفضول ولازم افهم كل حاجه بتحصل حواليا ولو مفهمتش كل حاجه بتحصل حواليا احس انى عاجز
ومش معنى انى متابع الناس انى مُعجب بيهم لا اكيد الفكره دى غلط او ممكن تكون متبلوره فى شخصيتك انت .*




MeToo قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بص يا ميتو وعاوزك تركز معايا عشان انت دخلت فى نقطه جانبيه انا متطرقتلهاش خالص
انا مش بقول خيانه والكلام الكبير ده
انا بسال سوال محدد
ينفع ترتبط بزميله ليك فى الشغل كانت مرتبطه بالمدير بتاعك مثلا؟
وانت ملكش تعامل مع المدير غير كل فين وفين بس انت تعرفه وهو يعرفك*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اوكي الموضوع للشباب و انا بنت
> بس داخلة أقول كلمتين نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى
> 
> بلا حب بلا وجع قلب :t33:
> ...



*
هههههههههه عندك حق صدقينى
نورتى يا روزيتا ويشرفنى متابعتك*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

azazi قال:


> اول شي مو اي بنت رح تعجبني وتملا عيني  ,وثاني شيء مافي عندنا اختلاط بين الرجال والنساء في العمل لذلك القصة مستبعدة ..احتمال يكون في العام 2100
> 
> :t31:
> 
> لكن لو رايت فتاة ارتابطت بكذا شخص اعرفهم انا بالعمل .. الخحقيقه لن اقبل في ذلك




*اكيد يعنى مش اى بنت هتعجب الواحد كل واحد له صفات معينه
بيتمناها فى شريكة حياته
وبخصوص 2100 قول انت يارب وتلاقى السنين جريت ههههه
نورتنى استاذى*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هو موضوع لشباب لكن لازم اقول رايي فبه هههههههه
> 
> طيب هو مش ممكن نجزم في الحكم في هذا الموضوع لان في تفاصيل كثيرة هي لحتحسم ان كان (لا او نعم)
> اولا ايه درجة قرب هذا صديق مني?? ثانيا ايه اخلاق البنت ده يعني هل بتدخل في علاقة مع اي شاب كده ابس او ان حظها زي الزفت في العلاقات العاطفية?!! والاهم ليه انفصلوا يعني هو صديقك ده كان بيحبها و لا هي نزوة عبرة في حياتو?  فلو كان بيحبها يبقى المسالة محسومة و حرام ترتبط بالبنت ده لانها خيانة بشعة لصداقة. اما ان كانت وحدة من البنات العابرات في حباتو فانا مبشفش اي مشكلة من هذا الارتباط.
> ...


*
هههههههههه أنجيلا الموضوع مش شخصى خالص
لو كان عليا انا مستحيل افكر ارتبط بواحده كانت مرتبطه بحد اعرفه ولو معرفه ضئيله
بس كلامك بجد حلو جدا*


----------



## Critic (15 مارس 2011)

*



ينفع ترتبط بزميله ليكِ فى الشغل وهى كانت مخطوبه او مرتبطه بزميلك؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طب سؤال : هو انت كنت بتحبها او معجب لما كان صاحبك او زميلك مرتبط بيها ؟!*
*و لا العلاقة بدأت امتى*
*ابتديت تحبها لما هى سابته ؟*
*و لا هى اللى حبتك لما هى سابته ؟*
*تفرق كتير*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طب سؤال : هو انت كنت بتحبها او معجب لما كان صاحبك او زميلك مرتبط بيها ؟!*
> *و لا العلاقة بدأت امتى*
> *ابتديت تحبها لما هى سابته ؟*
> *و لا هى اللى حبتك لما هى سابته ؟*
> *تفرق كتير*



*الكلام ده وجهه لنفسك لانى انا موجه الموضوع ليكم
وعليا الطلاق الموضوع ده مش شخصى 
انا مستحيييييل ارتبط بواحده كانت مرتبطه بحد اعرفه:ranting:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مالك داخل سخن عليا ليه كده يعمنا *
> *واحده واحده الله يباركلك انت عارف انى على طول بكش وبخاف*
> *والدكتور كاتبلى حبوب للخضه ههههه*
> 
> ...





*الف سلامه عليك من الخضه ياحبي leasantr*
*وانا لا داخل سخن ولا بارد انا داخل برجلي*
*ردي كان واضح ومكنتش اقصد بيه حد معين*
*انا كنت بتكلم عموما*
*بالنسبه لكلامك ده*​ 


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اما بقى بالنسبه ان للبنت الحق فى كل حاجه زى الولد فده كل واحده وشخصيته *
> *يعنى عن نفسى مينفعش ارتبط بواحده عرفت قبلى 15 واحد*
> *وخد بالك من خبره بقى لاخ صغير ليك اغلب البنات اللى علاقتها بتكتر بتبتدى التنازلات مع العلاقات دى تكتر*


 
*يعني ايه كل واحد وشخصيته افتكر من حق البنت تحب وترتبط*
*زي الولد من حقه يحب ويرتبط مدام كله في حدود الادب*
*و مش معني انها ارتبطت باكتر من علاقه تبقي باعت نفسها*
*مش يمكن مش حصل اي نصيب ونصيبها يكون معاك*
*ليه في مجتمعنا لما الولد يكون له علاقات كتيره نقول ده بيتعلم عشان يبقي خبره*
*اما البت من اول علاقه ليها تبقي وحشه وباعت نفسها والكلام يكتر من غير دليل*
*ع فكره انا قلت رايي الشخصي فقط وده اللي مقتنع بيه*
*اما كلام الناس اللي ممكن يتقال فطظ فيهم لايعنيني بشيء*
*مدام مقتنع بيها ومتأكد منها خلاص مش فارق معايا اي كلام تاني*​ 


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وبرضه مرديتش على السوال المحورى فى الموضوع*
> 
> *لو ليك زميله فى الشغل وكانت مرتبطه بزميل ليك فى الشغل او حد انت تعرفه هل هتوافق ترتبط بيها ولا لا :thnk0001:*


 

*ردي واضح فوووق*​​​


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2011)

*



الكلام ده وجهه لنفسك لانى انا موجه الموضوع ليكم
وعليا الطلاق الموضوع ده مش شخصى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بص يا سيدى فى الحالة دى*
*لو كنت انا بحبها من الاول و هى اختارته و سابتنى فخلاص راحت لحالها*
*و لو فضلت احبها حتى لما راحته (يبقى انا مش تمام)*
*فالمبدأ مرفوض*

*اما اذا كانت هى اللى حبتنى بعد ما هى سابته يبقى انا كنت استبن يا معلم و اى كلام*
*ما هو انا كنت قدامك كل ده و روحتليه...فلما يسيبك ترجعيلى...ليه هو انا مقطف*
*لا يا معلم مايكلش*

*فى كل الحالات الوضع مش تمام*


----------

